# Root x



## Qball415

Anyone offering to clients or an authorized dealer?


----------



## HSI

I have used it several times and have had no complaints


----------



## Brian Ayres

Our company has been selling it for at least 15 years. I even found Root-X brochures with one of our retired service plumbers doing a step by step pictorial. 

I have inspected lines with root problems that the customer couldn't afford to clear before and after using it. It works well. 
One customer had an expiring lease and due to the depth of the line, 10'+ etc we used Root-X to keep a 6" line clear for 4 years. 

I always recommend repairing or replacing rooted up sewer lines but customers can't always afford it right away.


----------



## Epox

I have not used it as much as some in here but have not had any call backs as yet. Hoping no news is good news.


----------



## drs

Sadly the Homeowner can buy it in the Orange box stores. I use to run into this problem all the time until I stopped offering it to my Customers. Just fix the line and if they don't want to do that then you can't help them out to do the right thing. Anything other then repairing the line of some sort is just a band aid and a Environment problem when you have raw sewage going into the ground.


----------



## gear junkie

Yep do rootx all the time. Works great.


----------



## bjmi007

*hell no to rootx*

This is for the guy that used rootx, r u crazy? r u out of ur mind? why would u offer it or even used it at ur client place? You want ur shop to go out of business? I always tell them to buy the cheap stuff at the big box store, i know it wont work very good and they will call back a few month later, this keep the business open, to be a business man u need to be smart in order to stay in business, or u will be out of business by offering rootx. Some of u r good plumber but dumb business person.


----------



## U666A

Uh-oh...


----------



## plbgbiz

bjmi007 said:


> ....to be a business man u need to be smart in order to stay in business, or u will be out of business by offering rootx. Some of u r good plumber but dumb business person.


Bridal that passion young terd hopper. There's more than one playbook in the game of successful plumbing business operation.


----------



## Qball415

bjmi007 said:


> This is for the guy that used rootx, r u crazy? r u out of ur mind? why would u offer it or even used it at ur client place? You want ur shop to go out of business? I always tell them to buy the cheap stuff at the big box store, i know it wont work very good and they will call back a few month later, this keep the business open, to be a business man u need to be smart in order to stay in business, or u will be out of business by offering rootx. Some of u r good plumber but dumb business person.


Ok "Mr. Business Man" how bout an intro. Hard to stay in business without being able to follow directions...


----------



## rjbphd

Qball415 said:


> Ok "Mr. Business Man" how bout an intro. Hard to stay in business without being able to follow directions...


 Yeah, really, .. u posted 14 times and not one of them is an intro... who are you???


----------



## bjmi007

*i dont know what it is with the intro*

well here it is im a smart business person first and plumber second, u know the saying that most plumber r dumb as a rock, well it kind of true with some of u here, been in business for 5year, and still going , i never used rootx, this is how i keep door open, snake their line every few month. License and insured,


----------



## rjbphd

bjmi007 said:


> well here it is im a smart business person first and plumber second, u know the saying that most plumber r dumb as a rock, well it kind of true with some of u here, been in business for 5year, and still going , i never used rootx, this is how i keep door open, snake their line every few month. License and insured,


 You sounds like an azz for not following the intro rules here..


----------



## OldSchool

bjmi007 said:


> well here it is im a smart business person first and plumber second, u know the saying that most plumber r dumb as a rock, well it kind of true with some of u here, been in business for 5year, and still going , i never used rootx, this is how i keep door open, snake their line every few month. License and insured,


Seems desperate having keep going back to the same customer every few months ... 

Very unprofessional IMO

Either you do not have enough clients or only clear drains for a living..

Some thing is seriously wrong with your business plan


----------



## okcplum

What about options as Mr hillard speaks about in his posts.

1 clear blocked sewer with machine and root x the line to buy customer time.
2 clear blocked sewer line with machine
3 find problem area and repair 

2 seems like a cop out and will get your customers upset before long as you have not fixed the problem or located it.

Every happy customer will tell 3 people how good you are and every unhappy customer will tell 10 people how bad you are.

Coming on a plumbing forum and saying most plumbers are dumb as rocks is only putting yourself down and your fellow tradesmen.


----------



## rjbphd

OldSchool said:


> Seems desperate having keep going back to the same customer every few months ...
> 
> Very unprofessional IMO
> 
> Either you do not have enough clients or only clear drains for a living..
> 
> Some thing is seriously wrong with your business plan


 Or using the improper machine to clear the sewer that you have to repeat it every two months.


----------



## bjmi007

*way too much moderation on this forum.*

business is double this year, we do all kind of service repair slab leak to jetting.
moderator is too much so im going to keep out of this site for now will be back soon. I will teach u guy how to make $ if u listen, the guy that dont see u in the unemployment line.


----------



## ToUtahNow

bjmi007 said:


> business is double this year, we do all kind of service repair slab leak to jetting.
> moderator is too much so im going to keep out of this site for now will be back soon. I will teach u guy how to make $ if u listen, the guy that dont see u in the unemployment line.


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :no:


----------



## SlickRick

bjmi007 said:


> business is double this year, we do all kind of service repair slab leak to jetting.
> moderator is too much so im going to keep out of this site for now will be back soon. I will teach u guy how to make $ if u listen, the guy that dont see u in the unemployment line.


If you run your business as organized as your truck, keep your advice.


----------



## ToUtahNow

SlickRick said:


> If you run your business as organized as your truck, keep your advice.


I always marvel, a guy who has only been licensed for a little over a year, yet he's already an expert on how to run a business. More power to him, perhaps he'll learn some humility in the process.

Mark


----------



## justme

I miss all the good stuff, watch out for the intro police lol


----------



## easttexasplumb

bjmi007 said:


> well here it is im a smart business person first and plumber second, u know the saying that most plumber r dumb as a rock, well it kind of true with some of u here, been in business for 5year, and still going , i never used rootx, this is how i keep door open, snake their line every few month. License and insured,


 
Thats not a good way to make friends.


----------



## ToUtahNow

Actually, what he is really good at is getting banned. He has already been banned on a couple of Forums.

Mark


----------



## easttexasplumb

ToUtahNow said:


> Actually, what he is really good at is getting banned. He has already been banned on a couple of Forums.
> 
> Mark


 
Its as if Rambo is using spell check. :laughing:


----------



## sierra2000

drs said:


> Sadly the Homeowner can buy it in the Orange box stores. I use to run into this problem all the time until I stopped offering it to my Customers. Just fix the line and if they don't want to do that then you can't help them out to do the right thing. Anything other then repairing the line of some sort is just a band aid and a Environment problem when you have raw sewage going into the ground.


I quit offering it too. Had a couple customers tell me they bought it online and do it themselves now when it backs up. A lot cheaper than what I was doing it for. So I haven't sold any in over two years now. Have 6 jars sitting on the shelf.


----------



## Cuda

bjmi007 said:


> well here it is im a smart business person first and plumber second, u know the saying that most plumber r dumb as a rock, well it kind of true with some of u here, been in business for 5year, and still going , i never used rootx, this is how i keep door open, snake their line every few month. License and insured,


I remember this guy charges cheap but goes back all the time to poke a hole in the problem again and thinks he knows what he's doing, now he has a jetter? Watch out America somebody is going to need flood insurance. In America we take pride in our work, not pride in getting some work.


----------



## AssTyme

sierra2000 said:


> I quit offering it too. Had a couple customers tell me they bought it online and *do it themselves now when it backs up*. A lot cheaper than what I was doing it for. So I haven't sold any in over two years now. Have 6 jars sitting on the shelf.




They use it to open a line on a root mass


----------



## Widdershins

plbgbiz said:


> Bridal that passion young terd hopper. There's more than one playbook in the game of successful plumbing business operation.


Is he going to marry it?

I believe the word you were searching for is 'bridle'.


----------



## Widdershins

bjmi007 said:


> business is double this year, we do all kind of service repair slab leak to jetting.
> moderator is too much so im going to keep out of this site for now will be back soon. I will teach u guy how to make $ if u listen, the guy that dont see u in the unemployment line.


I refuse to take business advice from a sloppy speller.


----------



## justme

Widdershins said:


> Is he going to marry it?
> 
> I believe the word you were searching for is 'bridle'.


watch out the spell check police showed up ,there might be a show down between the intro police and the spelling police lol


----------



## plbgbiz

Widdershins said:


> Is he going to marry it?
> 
> I believe the word you were searching for is 'bridle'.


Yep.

Although....hmmm...uhh....never mind.


----------



## Widdershins

justme said:


> watch out the spell check police showed up ,there might be a show down between the intro police and the spelling police lol


It's kind of hard to take an error smackdown seriously if the smacker makes errors of his own in the first sentence.


----------



## Mississippiplum

bjmi007 said:


> business is double this year, we do all kind of service repair slab leak to jetting.
> moderator is too much so im going to keep out of this site for now will be back soon. I will teach u guy how to make $ if u listen, the guy that dont see u in the unemployment line.


Does it involve this? 





















Sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Widdershins

plbgbiz said:


> Yep.
> 
> Although....hmmm...uhh....never mind.


,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## ToUtahNow

Cuda said:


> I remember this guy charges cheap but goes back all the time to poke a hole in the problem again and thinks he knows what he's doing, now he has a jetter? Watch out America somebody is going to need flood insurance. In America we take pride in our work, not pride in getting some work.


I believe he has an pressure washer he uses as a jetter.

Mark


----------



## AssTyme

mark kiernan said:


> What about options as Mr hillard speaks about in his posts.
> 
> 1 clear blocked sewer with machine and root x the line to buy customer time.
> *2 clear blocked sewer line with machine*
> 3 find problem area and repair
> 
> *2 seems like a cop out and will get your customers upset before long as you have not fixed the problem or located it.*
> 
> Every happy customer will tell 3 people how good you are and every unhappy customer will tell 10 people how bad you are.
> 
> Coming on a plumbing forum and saying most plumbers are dumb as rocks is only putting yourself down and your fellow tradesmen.




Guess I'm going to have THOUSANDS of pizzed off customers


----------



## U666A

Ladies and gentlemen, it's comedy hour... :laughing:

I'm enjoying this, ftr...


----------



## Mississippiplum

bjmi007 said:


> business is shiot this year, we do all kind of hack work. im going to keep out of this site for now, because y'all know I'm a hack, wont be back soon. I cant teach teach u guy's jack shiot. Im the guy that u see u in the unemployment line.


There I translated it for y'all

Sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Widdershins

Mississippiplum said:


> Does it involve this?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 20558
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 20559
> 
> 
> Sent from the jobsite porta-potty


You've moved up in the world.

Just one criticism. Those cuffs should have had cloth on the chains. Nobody want's to see a bloody wrist when they're railing someone.


----------



## U666A

Widdershins said:


> You've moved up in the world.
> 
> Just one criticism. Those cuffs should have had cloth on the chains. Nobody want's to see a bloody wrist when they're railing someone.


Curious as to why he arranged the chain into a heart shape before he took the pic... :laughing:


----------



## Epox

bjmi007 said:


> business is double this year, we do all kind of service repair slab leak to jetting.
> moderator is too much so im going to keep out of this site for now will be back soon. I will teach u guy how to make $ if u listen, the guy that dont see u in the unemployment line.


WOW! We're sure glad you came along as we sit in here and wonder who's gonna come show us how it's done.


----------



## justme

Widdershins said:


> It's kind of hard to take an error smackdown seriously if the smacker makes errors of his own in the first sentence.


LOL don't get mad shins I was just pulling your tail.:laughing:


----------



## Widdershins

U666A said:


> Curious as to why he arranged the chain into a heart shape before he took the pic... :laughing:


There is an end point to my curiosity.

*shudders*

I'm just not that curious.:laughing:


----------



## justme

Widdershins said:


> It's kind of hard to take an error smackdown seriously if the smacker makes errors of his own in the first sentence.


Sorry for my errors lol:no:


----------



## Widdershins

justme said:


> Sorry for my errors lol:no:



Your abysmal post count is more cause for worry.

Bump it up so we can do battle in the Politics & Religion forum.


----------



## justme

Widdershins said:


> Your abysmal post count is more cause for worry.
> 
> Bump it up so we can do battle in the Politics & Religion forum.


yawn not worth it to expedite the effort.:no:


----------



## easttexasplumb

Widdershins said:


> Your abysmal post count is more cause for worry.
> 
> Bump it up so we can do battle in the Politics & Religion forum.


He's been doing good, no need to trigger a relapse.


----------



## justme

Widdershins said:


> Your abysmal post count is more cause for worry.
> 
> Bump it up so we can do battle in the Politics & Religion forum.



I'm just waiting for next Tuesday night when 80 percent of the forum will be in a uproar . With all the conspiracy theories coming out.:laughing::yes:


----------



## easttexasplumb

justme said:


> I'm just waiting for next Tuesday night when 80 percent of the forum will be in a uproar . With all the conspiracy theories coming out.:laughing::yes:


Conspiracy, what have you heard, tell us.


----------



## Mississippiplum

justme said:


> I'm just waiting for next Tuesday night when 80 percent of the forum will be in a uproar . With all the conspiracy theories coming out.:laughing::yes:


I would examine the latest polls, if I were you. :whistling2:

Sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## justme

easttexasplumb said:


> Conspiracy, what have you heard, tell us.


I'll be waiting to see the post when Romney loses.


----------



## Mississippiplum

justme said:


> I'll be waiting to see the post when Romney loses.


And I'll be waiting to see the posts when Romney wins.

Sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## justme

Mississippiplum said:


> And I'll be waiting to see the posts when Romney wins.
> 
> Sent from the jobsite porta-potty


lmfao :no:


----------



## DesertOkie

Chavez was down in the polls too.


----------



## DesertOkie

bjmi007 said:


> well here it is im a smart business person first and plumber second, u know the saying that most plumber r dumb as a rock, well it kind of true with some of u here, been in business for 5year, and still going , i never used rootx, this is how i keep door open, snake their line every few month. License and insured,



I would love to see this guys invoices. 

plumbers R us


----------



## Widdershins

justme said:


> I'm just waiting for next Tuesday night when 80 percent of the forum will be in a uproar . With all the conspiracy theories coming out.:laughing::yes:


I will be conspicuously absent that night. Maybe.

Still working on some new material to cover all of the bases. I really need an impartial test audience for the new material I've been working on.

Not going to find that here.


----------



## RW Plumbing

DesertOkie said:


> I would love to see this guys invoices.
> 
> plumbers R us


I've seen me. They are written on the back of bar napkins.


----------



## justme

Widdershins said:


> I will be conspicuously absent that night. Maybe.
> 
> Still working on some new material to cover all of the bases. I really need an impartial test audience for the new material I've been working on.
> 
> Not going to find that here.


you starting a new identity .........


----------



## DesertOkie

justme said:


> you starting a new identity .........



Bluewood?


----------



## Widdershins

justme said:


> you starting a new identity .........


No need.

I haunt a lot of different forums and groups.


----------



## justme

Widdershins said:


> No need.
> 
> I haunt a lot of different forums and groups.


But this one will be the cats meow this upcoming Tuesday.:yes:


----------



## Cuda

drs said:


> Sadly the Homeowner can buy it in the Orange box stores. I use to run into this problem all the time until I stopped offering it to my Customers. Just fix the line and if they don't want to do that then you can't help them out to do the right thing. Anything other then repairing the line of some sort is just a band aid and a Environment problem when you have raw sewage going into the ground.


I have never seen rootx at HD, they sell root agents but that is nothing compared to rootx because rootx foams. If you have a link to a HD selling it please post it.


----------



## justme

HD has root kill by Zep


----------



## Widdershins

DesertOkie said:


> Chavez was down in the polls too.


Chavez bought his election.

Our contestants are a little more circumspect than that.


----------



## Widdershins

Mississippiplum said:


> And I'll be waiting to see the posts when Romney wins.
> 
> Sent from the jobsite porta-potty


I predict an Obama win.

Romney will win the popular vote (the vote that doesn't count for shiot) by a few percentage points, but Obama will have a comfortable win with the electoral college.

I'm not saying that's how I want it to turn out, it's just my prediction.


----------



## rizob

Ok this thread got off topic. I really thought this guy was going to teach us the magic keys to plumbing. You guys scared him away!! How come you always scare away all the great plumbers that can plumb circles around everyone and run multi-million dollar businesses? How are we supposed to learn their great magic if you keep running these gods of plumbing off? Haha


----------



## justme

rizob said:


> Ok this thread got off topic. I really thought this guy was going to teach us the magic keys to plumbing. You guys scared him away!! How come you always scare away all the great plumbers that can plumb circles around everyone and run multi-million dollar businesses? How are we supposed to learn their great magic if you keep running these gods of plumbing off? Haha


The grammar police got him lol


----------



## drs

Cuda said:


> I have never seen rootx at HD, they sell root agents but that is nothing compared to rootx because rootx foams. If you have a link to a HD selling it please post it.


 
It's called ZEP. Same stuff as Root x as per the lables and listed break down of the product.

Called Root X and they did not care, so I do not care then. The next problem its that it gives the homeowner a price point of the product, and just drives any money out the window and the start of a sour taste in a Client's mouth and a sudden microscopic look at your work and bill.

If the customer does not want to fix the broken pipe, then it's a good chance they do not have any money also. Is that the client you want?


----------



## AssTyme

drs said:


> It's called ZEP. Same stuff as Root x as per the lables and listed break down of the product.
> 
> Called Root X and they did not care, so I do not care then. The next problem its that it gives the homeowner a price point of the product, and just drives any money out the window and the start of a sour taste in a Client's mouth and a sudden microscopic look at your work and bill.
> 
> *If the customer does not want to fix the broken pipe,* then it's a good chance they do not have any money also.* Is that the client you want?*




Yes, I'm making a damn good living from it :yes:


----------



## Cuda

drs said:


> It's called ZEP. Same stuff as Root x as per the lables and listed break down of the product.
> 
> Called Root X and they did not care, so I do not care then. The next problem its that it gives the homeowner a price point of the product, and just drives any money out the window and the start of a sour taste in a Client's mouth and a sudden microscopic look at your work and bill.
> 
> If the customer does not want to fix the broken pipe, then it's a good chance they do not have any money also. Is that the client you want?


Does Zep foam outward to get all the roots? If it does then it would be the same if it does not then it will only kill the roots in the bottom of the pipe.
A lot of my customers can not afford a new sewer and the rootx buys them the time to budget for a new sewer. Sure some use it as a crutch and never call me but most save up and call me for an install when they can afford the job. I make it clear that just because the roots are kept under control the openings that the roots got in are letting water out and they run the chance that a section of the pipe will sink then trenchless methods are out and excavation will be the only way to repair the sewer and costs will be higher. That keeps most people wanting replacement or repair as soon as they can so rootx has a place in my business.


----------



## HSI

The few times I have used RootX it has never been an issue with where it can be purchased. 
It was offered as a service not as a product. 
Just about any item we sell as service shops to customers can be purchased in one form or another at the box stores. It has been that way for a long time and is not going to ever stop. 
For this reason I have stopped trying to sell specific product brands and what great quality a brand name has to offer. I simply use phrases such as " time and field tested". 
If the customer wants to buy their own product that by all means are welcome too. Simply put that if they want my recommendations and a warranty ( the reason we were hired in the first place) then that works as well.


----------



## damnplumber

*There's more to being a good businesss than sucking money from a client's wallet!*



bjmi007 said:


> This is for the guy that used rootx, r u crazy? r u out of ur mind? why would u offer it or even used it at ur client place? You want ur shop to go out of business? I always tell them to buy the cheap stuff at the big box store, i know it wont work very good and they will call back a few month later, this keep the business open, to be a business man u need to be smart in order to stay in business, or u will be out of business by offering rootx. Some of u r good plumber but dumb business person.


Give your customers a great job for a fair price. NEVER sell them something they do not need. NEVER lie, cheat or steal. ALWAYS stand by your work. That is the standard my business of over 25 years lives by and why it has been as successful as it has been for me and my family.


----------



## rjbphd

damnplumber said:


> Give your customers a great job for a fair price. NEVER sell them something they do not need. NEVER lie, cheat or steal. ALWAYS stand by your work. That is the standard my business of over 25 years lives by and why it has been as successful as it has been for me and my family.


 Very true, btw. I think bjmi been kicked to the curb and the bus ran over him..


----------



## michacorre

Root-x is like crack to a customer it keeps plumbers coming back every year.... I would sell this all the time and "sign them up" to have it applied 2 times the first year and 1 time per year after that in the fall. You can charge for a camera every 3rd year if your concerned about your pocket or there pipes, If they dont want to replace the line at least you can call them up as there MAIN Plumber that carries it and fix other things at the house when your are applying root x to increase the money per job and save gas. If not it was 75 for the show up and 35 for the root-x. Not bad for a flush.


----------



## sierra2000

"]Root-x is like crack to a customer it keeps plumbers coming back every year..
Until they realize they can buy it online for $30 and cut out the middle man.


----------



## sierra2000

[ttttttttt


----------



## HSI

They can and some will treat their own. Some will want a professional to take care of it for them. These are the customers I will cater too


----------



## bjmi007

*lol*



rjbphd said:


> Very true, btw. I think bjmi been kicked to the curb and the bus ran over him..


lol i like this one, kick to the curb and bus ran over me. :laughing:
No im still here.
This thread is getting way too much. Im not going to say anything more but i see alot of unemployment plumber if u keep putting that stuff down there. i see that some of u think the way i do, smart way of thinking business is only go up for u.


----------



## plbgbiz

OH BOY!

BJ is back to enlighten us some more. I can hardly wait. :whistling2:

Amazing how someone can be so intuitive with their customers yet so oblivious with their peers. Hmmmm.


----------



## Redwood

bjmi007 said:


> lol i like this one, kick to the curb and bus ran over me. :laughing:
> No im still here.
> This thread is getting way too much. Im not going to say anything more but i see alot of unemployment plumber if u keep putting that stuff down there. i see that some of u think the way i do, smart way of thinking business is only go up for u.


im wit u bud. i poor fertilzer in the drain ta makem grow better! :thumbup:
moar money fer me!


----------



## Tommy plumber

Some guys sprinkle a little of this down the c.o. after cabling the line.........:laughing:

'If u do dis, den i don c u in unemployment line'


----------



## Redwood

Tommy plumber said:


> Some guys sprinkle a little of this down the c.o. after cabling the line.........:laughing:
> 
> 'If u do dis, den i don c u in unemployment line'


dat mericul grow b sum good shiot! :thumbup:


----------



## SewerRatz

bjmi007 said:


> lol i like this one, kick to the curb and bus ran over me. :laughing:
> No im still here.
> This thread is getting way too much. Im not going to say anything more but i see alot of unemployment plumber if u keep putting that stuff down there. i see that some of u think the way i do, smart way of thinking business is only go up for u.


BJ, I noticed you did not post an intro. I guess you did not get the memo.


----------



## bjmi007

*u know who i am*

ronni u know who im. Think back


----------



## rjbphd

bjmi007 said:


> ronni u know who im. Think back


 Let's take a vote on him...


----------



## SewerRatz

rjbphd said:


> Let's take a vote on him...





bjmi007 said:


> ronni u know who im. Think back


I figured you are a former member that got banned, sneaking back on here since you must be off your meds again.


----------



## gear junkie

Remember that asian guy who wasn't licensed but lived in cali? Name started with a k...


----------



## bjmi007

*where is ur prove that im not license*

where is ur prove that im not license? or u just saying something u dont know?


----------



## gear junkie

haha...it is the same loser!


----------



## rjbphd

Let's start voting... kick him under the bus... Aye


----------



## U666A

Aye


----------



## Qball415

U666A said:


> Aye


Aye.


----------



## SewerRatz

Aye


----------



## U666A

Aye Aye, Captain Q! :laughing:


----------



## Widdershins

How did I miss this?


----------



## rjbphd

Widdershins said:


> How did I miss this?


 Go ahead and vote...


----------



## Widdershins

rjbphd said:


> Go ahead and vote...


What kind of bus are we talking about?


----------



## rjbphd

Widdershins said:


> What kind of bus are we talking about?


 The big one that won't leave a trace...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

The big bus with bomber under it. Vote with us and well send you a bottle of knob. Lol


----------



## BuckeyeBowhunte

Interesting read... Some of you guys aren't real bright. *cough* bj *cough* 

I've been in business for 18 months (drain cleaning only), but grew up as the son of a successful business owner, so i see what goes into it.

I offer it to customers, and yes, they can buy it cheaper elsewhere, but they can also rent a snake at Sunbelt for 1/3 my price too, but they don't. Ya know why? They don't want to hassle with it, and I assume the responsibility when I do the work. If it acts up again, they have someone to call. I stand by my work, and have had the occasional call back, but do my best to CLEAN the line right the first time. 

If i don't feel the customer needs Root X, I don't push it. But I'm curious as to how well it works. I've sold a couple, and know it comes w/ a 1 year warranty, BUT, many of these folks haven't done any work on the drain but every 5-10 years. Digging isn't really a priority because its cheaper to maintain it every couple years. How do I sell it to these guys? They're great candidates for it, but I'm terrible at sales and refuse to be the high pressure guy.


----------



## sierra2000

Renting a snake and a homeowner buying Root-X and doing it themselves is no comparison. A homeowner may try to rent a snake and do it themselves once or twice until they get the cable all twisted up in the drain, stuck or break it or they get shiot slung in their face. Then they'll be open to paying $300 to have someone else clean their line. But most will not continue to pay $150-$200 for 30 minutes of time to put Root-X down the drain once they realize they can buy it for $30 and do it themselves. Let them know that it can be purchased online and see how many times you go back out there if you're confident they don't want the hassle of doing something so simple themselves. I bet most just don't know it can be bought online.


----------



## retired rooter

Cuda said:


> I have never seen rootx at HD, they sell root agents but that is nothing compared to rootx because rootx foams. If you have a link to a HD selling it please post it.


 they call it foaming drain killer by ROBEC in small 1 lb containers


----------



## ChrisConnor

retired rooter said:


> they call it foaming drain killer by ROBEC in small 1 lb containers



Around here Roebic foaming root killer is only sold at Lowes.


----------



## BuckeyeBowhunte

sierra2000 said:


> Renting a snake and a homeowner buying Root-X and doing it themselves is no comparison. A homeowner may try to rent a snake and do it themselves once or twice until they get the cable all twisted up in the drain, stuck or break it or they get shiot slung in their face. Then they'll be open to paying $300 to have someone else clean their line. But most will not continue to pay $150-$200 for 30 minutes of time to put Root-X down the drain once they realize they can buy it for $30 and do it themselves. Let them know that it can be purchased online and see how many times you go back out there if you're confident they don't want the hassle of doing something so simple themselves. I bet most just don't know it can be bought online.


You're charging $200 to apply it? 

I charge $55 per 50 feet and tell them its best to do it right after the roots are cut and are most vulnerable to the foaming agent. It's an upsell in addition to rodding the line. If they're not candidates for it, I don't sell it to them. But I had a customer buy the crystals at a box store, and I know they're not going to work like my stuff woulda. 

I couldn't agree with you more on the concept though. 

I can put shingles on my house. But I'm FAR better off working where I work and letting a professional do it. And don't forget, with that $30 they spend, they have no recourse if things go bad again. Built into the cost of doing business, I'm charging them enough that I can afford to stand behind my work should something go wrong. 

When my roof leaks, i'll call the roofer and make him take care of it. :thumbsup:

By your concept all roofers and lawn mowing companies run terrible business models. Why pay for something you can do yourself? Because your time is better spent making money at work and paying someone to do that job.


----------



## sierra2000

1. What happens when they find the stuff online that does work.
2.When you come back next year and every year after that for maintenance it's not an up sale anymore. 30 minutes and a jar of Root-X for me spells $200.
3. Your customer buying the crystals at a box store proves my point that they're looking to get it cheaper and do it themselves. 4.Shake, pour, add water and go about your day doesn't compare to changing into old clothing, one to two hours of cutting your grass then having to go take a shower and changing clothes again because your all sweaty. The stuff is too easy.


----------

